# believe



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

i've been getting a bit better lately,
i read a post here lately, saying
what if you're just normal, like everybody else
what if nothing is wrong with you
and i started thinking about this,
and i realised, how do you expect to get better
if you keep believing that something is seriously wrong with you.

i started to see the normal things i go trough
the feelings i'm feeling, could be normal feelings
the things i do, are the things everybody else does...
'the feeling detached (dp'd) is just something that makes
it a bit harder to be connected to the moment now and then'
but that's allright...
all i did, is really BELIEVE that there's nothing wrong with me!

so that's been making it all a bit easier, and i'm doing okay,
at least, not worse then a week ago...

i don't know if this is a good advice i'm telling you guys
but i wanted to share it with you all

greets
lies
xxx


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, I truly believe that is the key. AFter, trying different medications (made me feel weirder) ,different therapist and trying different books, herbal remedies, just about EVERYTHING to make me feel "normal" When I truly think the answer is "this is normal for me" To stop fighting it. Just sit back and realize somewhere along the line I depersonalized. I've had it my whole life. So, I am doing my best to embrace it, accept it (not just tolerate it). It's not easy but it's ok to feel different and weird.

But thanks for posting this.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, I truly believe that is the key. AFter, trying different medications (made me feel weirder) ,different therapist and trying different books, herbal remedies, just about EVERYTHING to make me feel "normal" When I truly think the answer is "this is normal for me" To stop fighting it. Just sit back and realize somewhere along the line I depersonalized. I've had it my whole life. So, I am doing my best to embrace it, accept it (not just tolerate it). It's not easy but it's ok to feel different and weird.

But thanks for posting this.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

i've had the best 2 days in months 8) 
even though, i'm very tired, didn't sleep much yesterdaynight
i still feel less dp'd then ever,
how strange it is, to see it is this easy to do
just to say, this is it, this is your life, right here and right now
i don't know how to explain it, 
but it feels just fine 

xxx


----------

